# MTL Tobacco



## Hakhan (12/9/19)

Got a friend to switch to vaping, and prefers tobacco flavours, has tried the following
Havana Gold, Good boy and VCT, are there any others that you would recommend? Specifically MTL or nic salts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (12/9/19)

Hakhan said:


> Got a friend to switch to vaping, and prefers tobacco flavours, has tried the following
> Havana Gold, Good boy and VCT, are there any others that you would recommend? Specifically MTL or nic salts


Look at Pied Piper, Redwood and Arabian nights are 2 of my favorite juices, but they are all good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/19)

Hi @Hakhan has your friend tried Twisp Cubano? 18 mg nic and a very lekker tobacco juice. Maybe he should give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (12/9/19)

Twisp tobacco #1
Twisp pure tobacco. Both extemely close to tobacco.
havanna nights was enjoyable at times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Matuka (13/9/19)

Vapour Mountain VM4.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/9/19)

Hakhan said:


> Got a friend to switch to vaping, and prefers tobacco flavours, has tried the following
> Havana Gold, Good boy and VCT, are there any others that you would recommend? Specifically MTL or nic salts



The Pied Piper range of tobaccos are all crafted with MTL specifically in mind and they are all excellent tobaccos 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (15/9/19)

Look no further..

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/hardshots/products/rodeo-hardshots-30ml

*Rodeo*
A robust small batch naturally extracted tobacco
with subtle bakery, nut, caramel & spice notes
This one shot concentrate needs to be mixed with PG, VG and Nicotine
Best mixed at 70VG/30PG @ 13%
Full Steep: 7 - 14 days

This is my adv at 18mg.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

